# What these holes in the outboard for?



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

2004 Mercury 9.9 2cycle. What are these holes?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

I believe those are factory drain holes gets rid of crud and water that get up in there.


----------



## SwampBanshee (Jan 4, 2010)

Found out they are exhaust ports.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Those are exhaust ports


----------

